# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  My First Query : Master table and Slave Table in join but ...

## saimon181072

Hello,
this is my first post

I have a Table A as Master Data
I have a Table B as details of A

Join Field A.Z = B.Z

I would like all fields of A but changing the information of A.Z with B.Z

Example:

Area as A
Employee as B

I would like the table A with all the informations of the Area but replicated for each Employee B

I Hope it's clear my question

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

Can you post schema of both tables?

----------

